# Elgee's Sappy Love Poems. . .PICK ONE



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2003)

This is sort of an alternate on the usual theme of poetry threads. I'm going to post five of my poems and ask you which you like best in a POLL. . .I love polls. . .

I accidentally posted this a first time without a poll. I need to have that one deleted. . .blush. . .
*Poem One* 
First Love
written August 28th, 2001

Can it be wrong to have one dream?
Can it be wrong to dream of him?
Things may not be as they seem.
Is the future bright or dim?

To know you could melt in his embrace,
To thrill at the sound of his talk,
And to see from the look of his face
Withhim you would give all to walk.

It's hard to be young and to feel that ache.
I know what longing and yearning are.
Would I give up all, just for his sake?
Would I seek him no matter how far?

The future is nebulous, as dark as the night.
This is the first that ever loved I.
I know not what's wise or even what's right,
But for on day in his love I would die.

*Poem Two*

Love in My Heart
February 26th, 2002

Love in my heart, but no love in his
Longing for his arms, lips, and touch
Hope for a future, with him with me
Wishing and wondering if I'm wanting too much.

Adoring yet not adored I exist without him.
I continue on, alone yet not hopeless.
In my heart I know I was meant to feel love,
To share it but with whom I cannot guess.

Perhaps someday he'll see me, and we'll be together,
Joined in a holy bond, out of two, we are one.
His hand will hold mine, our lives we will share.
My future is quiet, life has just not begun. 

I know in my heart there is strength like a mountain.
The fairest Lord Jesus is living in me.
I know He is all strength, all hope, and all love,
But what I want now is a husband, my own family.

For now I will wait, keep waiting with hope.
If he does not come, I know someone else will.
I will know true love, the hope and the trust,
I will know every pleasure and embrace every thrill.

*Poem Three* 

Silence Alone
March 5th, 2002

A name, a heart, a love, a life,
So much wrapped in one who knows not
Without a struggle or a fight,
In this maudlin web was I, too readily, caught.
He breathes; he walks; he lives his life,
Unaware of me or the longings within my heart.
I sometimes long to open up,
To give the end a chance to end, or perhaps a chance to start.
To love is strange, but stranger still,
Is to love unloved, to love and not tell, nor hope to.
Not to write, speak, or hint to him,
That the emotions inside me, the fires, are so true,
And yet it is for him, this boy,
I love and love as he walks further, further away.
Perhaps if I could speak, yell out "I love you!"
Would he not walk but run, or hope beyond hope would he stay?
For what is love and who can know?
God does, for His love is pure and strong and real beyond our sphere.
My love is but a shadow to God's, a flimsy thing.
Love is a shadow to me, something forced to cring, shiver, blush, and fear.
Yet beyond hope, I hope on, forever.
Beyond reality I've stepped, into a forever, eternal dream.
Is my dream of love or just romance, fantasy?
Is there reality and love? Is it ever as hoped for or always as it will seem?
Truth fights love, at times I think.
It says grow up, for he has, grown up and forgotten what there was to be forgot,
What little there was, yet so much remains!
Will I ever find him as mine, my love? Will I find what I've so long sought?

*Poem Four* 

"There are some things that hope"
March 26th, 2002

There are some things that hope even when hope is dying.
There are some joys resurgent when all hearts are crying.
Some life is love, and other loves life.
Sometimes soft, other times like a knife.
How precious, how wonderful, how perfect, how rare,
You wonder and dream. Oh could he just care!
Could he love back with all of his heart?
Could he give a romance a chance to start?
Begining or ending, I know ot which, when, or what.
I stay put just wondering, seven years in a rut.
Please let it end or perhaps, hope of hopes, let it start.
Let me begin the romance, earn a place in his heart.

*Poem Five* 


Adherance
August 4th, 2002

What I want so much to bring close
Fate seems doomed to keep apart.
Truly this is the dream I dream the most,
The desire that's nearest my heart.
Yet fate, luck, and life cruely combine
To drive a wedge of time and space
Between our hearts, our souls, our minds
To stop us from meeting, face to face.
And yet I hope, for love hopes on
Though logic and evidence against it fight.
Perhaps only a delusion, perhaps the dream's wrong,
But I cling to it with all of my might


OK, that's them. . .I know they are all pretty sappy. . .and I swear this isn't the only type of poetry I write. I just wanted them to be all on the same theme.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 26, 2003)

Number five is winning. . .anyone want to tell me why?


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 26, 2003)

The first three have awkward places where the rhyme or the rhythm doesn't work...the last two are better?


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 26, 2003)

I liked poem one best, Elgee. I just thought is was more poetic and, well, moving.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 27, 2003)

I personally voted for number five, for personal reasons. It was written sort of out of desperation in desperate times. . .well, that's putting it melodramtically, but I had been grounded from the computer which meant I wouldn't be able to talk to HIM for a week . . .


----------



## goldmare (Nov 30, 2003)

Gosh, Elgee... I identify so much with those poems...

I like 3. "Perhaps if I could speak, yell out "I love you!" Would he not walk but run, or hope beyond hope would he stay?" That in particular. But they are all really good.

What makes it hard to choose is that they all speak of the same thing. It seems like they are not five separate poems but one continuous one.

And I don't think they're sappy. They're heartfelt, is all.


----------



## Kailita (Nov 30, 2003)

Elgee...

*Throws on the melodrama* Oh Elgee, Elgee, Elgee, how _could_ you? You deprived me of the one shining light that I've taken solace in through all of your crazy, random polls...

You...you...
*Sob* You took out the multiple choice! *Wails and bursts into tears*

And I really _needed_ it for this poll! I was so torn between 3 and 4..._so_ torn. I finally went with 4. But still...I loved number 3, too! Why did you have to make me choose between them? *Is torn with agony*


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry Kalita. . .I should've stuck with my formula as far as polls go

Though my polls aren't all that popular with some members.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 4, 2003)

*more like hopless romanticism...*

I wouldn't call them "sappy", but mor elike hopeless romanticism.
I liked #1 the best.

_To know you could melt in his embrace,
To thrill at the sound of his talk,
And to see from the look of his face
Withhim you would give all to walk._

Very touching!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 6, 2003)

Hopeless is a word that applies to me far too often. . .


Elgee snickers.


----------

